# desolation Powell chest



## tonyh124 (May 30, 2006)

I've been looking every year for almost 10 years with a high school group for Powell's chest near tabyago rapid in desolation canyon. Any addition info would be awesome. Please post or p.m me.


Thanks


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*on river right @ Tabyago riffle*

Tony-
I'll give it a shot: About 9 miles below Sand Wash is the first riffle after hours of flat water. Tabyago riffle on the maps (Belknap). At higher flows 10,000 + there really isn't a riffle, just faster water. With attention to the map you should be able to key in on the location. It's about a 1 mile+ below the big bend at Gold Hole, below the big island and upriver of where the river makes a hard right below steep cliffs. Tabyago canyon also comes in on river Left. Look for any landings on the right in the riffle. There is a faint bench trail that leads upriver a bit. The chest and other old items are in a natural "cave" created by two large boulders on the hillside. Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Always something new to learn. Thanks for sharing and giving us something new to explore.

Phillip


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I have been to that spot years ago. I never heard that there was an association with the Powell expedition. Not sure that I buy it. Any word on the history of this stuff?


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

It's known as the "Cowboy Cache" and probably dates from the 20's or 30's and has no association with Powell.

It's easy to find and a lot of stuff has disappeared over the years so look, don't touch.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

This is interesting. We'll be in Deso next month. Gonna have to check it out. 

Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## tonyh124 (May 30, 2006)

*source*

Aton's book the river knows everything says it's Powell's chest


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

Just got back from Deso..No bugs! They all froze to death! Snow at wire fence!!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

fredfish said:


> Just got back from Deso..No bugs! They all froze to death! Snow at wire fence!!


I would bet, that was a nasty storm ya'll had to endure Wednesday through early Friday. I am guessing epic winds.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

tonyh124 said:


> Aton's book the river knows everything says it's Powell's chest


I will chat with him soon about the subject and how he came to that conclusion. He is a boating buddy and lives in Cedar as he is a professor at SUU.

Phillip


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

I was off on my dates.

According to Spangler:
" 42Cb2640. This site, popularly referred to as "The Cowboy Cache" consists of a historic cache of artifacts... The historic component consists of a cache of tools and household items in two tin-covered wooden chests that have been hidden in a cavity below a large boulder on the talus slope below the first cliff level. Items observed in the cache include hammers, an ax, rubber boots, cloth, rope, tobacco tins, frying pans and other kitchen goods believed to date to 1940 to 1941."


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what the accurate date is on these artifacts. Spangler and Aton both work closely together with CPAA. I would doubt Aton would intentionally misrepresent the date and estimated era and vis-versa.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nugs said:


> I was off on my dates.
> 
> According to Spangler:
> " 42Cb2640. This site, popularly referred to as "The Cowboy Cache" consists of a historic cache of artifacts... The historic component consists of a cache of tools and household items in two tin-covered wooden chests that have been hidden in a cavity below a large boulder on the talus slope below the first cliff level. Items observed in the cache include hammers, an ax, rubber boots, cloth, rope, tobacco tins, frying pans and other kitchen goods believed to date to 1940 to 1941."


Aton concurs and sites the same rough dates. He believes the names of the owners are likely in the public record. He states its likely that the owner of the "cowboy cache" is also responsible for the skiff downstream.

Phillip


----------

